# New items for sale: CF fixtures, tanks, heaters, hoods, more



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

Prices are (hopefully) set to move them from my house to yours. If you want more than one item, discount will be given or make an offer. All items can either be picked up or I can bring them to the CAFE meeting on 6/22. Click the picture for a larger view.

48in Coralife Compact Fluorescent 4x65wt fixture - $140
20in Coralife Compact Fluorescent 96wt fixture (with mounting legs) - $70
more info


Jager Submersible Heaters - like new - $9 each
1x 150wt, 2x 50wt
more info


Tanks - 
10g - $5 each - 3 available
5.5g - $5
30g breeder - 30L x 18W x 12H - $45
free gravel with purchase, just ask



Perfecto Fluorescent Aquarium Hoods - $13 each
2 of them will fit 10g tanks
1 will fit a 5.5g tank
more info

I also have an All-Glass hood that fits a 20L/29g tank - $15

Sponge filters - $2 each


Air pump - $5 
Gang Valves - $1
Diffusers (pictured) and airline tubing are free with purchase, just ask


Thermometer - $1 each


I also have more stuff still for sale:
http://forum.columbusfishclub.org/viewtopic.php?p=3232#3232


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

New to the list:

Aquaclear 30 - $20
used less than a month, has everything except carbon packet
more info

Blue Bioballs 1 quart - $1

Driftwood - $12


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

Update. The following items are confirmed sold. 

5.5g tank
hood for 5.5g tank
coralife legs
all sponge filters
driftwood piece


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

Also confirmed sold:

Gang valves
2 thermometers
larger air pump (remaining air pumps are pictured above)
diffusers/tubing
Aquaclear 30 filter
Aquaclear powerhead

BTW: 
10g hoods all have fluorescent lighting


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

48in Coralife Compact Fluorescent now sold.


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

20L, stand, hood for 20L, heaters are sold.

All other items remain.


----------

